# fumaric acid and adipic acid



## kozyshacksteve (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,
I came to this site trying to find out what the purpose of fumaric acid and adipic acid is. does anyone out there know what these things are used for in food products particularly gelatin?

Kozyshacksteve


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fumaric_acid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adipic_acid

The above links might help you but you would be better off to post this in the pastry or cooking forum no one will look for it here.

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Done!

We hope you'll return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself, Steve, so we can give you a proper welcome.

Mezzaluna


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry I have never heard of either of these, my suggestion would be to find the nearest College or Uni with a food technology department and ask them.

Regards,
Felixe.


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Although used in the chemical industry both have use in food products as well basically as acidifiers in yeast doughs or fruit fillings. Also as a leavening agent or flavoring agent. Specifically, in gelatin desserts, fumaric acid improves flavor stability and gel strength.

Use of these acids would really be limited to commercial food processsors for the most part.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

KOZYSHACKSTEVE:
Good afternoon. Fumartic acid can be used as a substitute for Tartartic acid which is used in making Italian marscapone cheese.. It is produced by the wine industry. It can be used as cream of tarter & it is found in chemical leaveners.

ADIPIC ACID: food grade, is used in Gelatine to promote rapid setting & used in many other applications in commercial settings.
I hope this helps.

~Z~BESTUS.


----------

